# Tuesday Night Racing at Floyd Bennet



## young roadie (Dec 4, 2004)

has anyone done any racing here?... i thought about trying it out this year


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

Sure have!!.
Lots of times.



young roadie said:


> has anyone done any racing here?... i thought about trying it out this year


----------



## young roadie (Dec 4, 2004)

how long r the laps and how is the junior turnout


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

The laps are about 2.2 miles long.
Some times it can get really windy, the junior turnout varies, really hard to say.
But I don't think that there is a separate junior category in any case.
I'd advise riding a lap or two before the race to get a feel for the wind direction.


young roadie said:


> how long r the laps and how is the junior turnout


----------

